# ماذا يعني بالVref??



## اختصاصي تكييف (23 أكتوبر 2011)

لدي كارته CNC بها بن مكتوب عليه Vref حيث ان التغذية 12-42فولط 

ياريت يا جماعةافهم ماذا يعني ب Vref!?


----------



## Nexus (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم

ارجو التوضيح هل الكارت انترفيس؟ او درايفر؟
اذا كنت تملك صوره عنه ارفقه

المقصود ب Vref
يعني يكون جهد الباور سبلاي مابين 12 الى 42 فولت


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (25 أكتوبر 2011)

Nexus قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> ارجو التوضيح هل الكارت انترفيس؟ او درايفر؟
> اذا كنت تملك صوره عنه ارفقه
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي Nexus 
-الكارت هو درايفر لمحرك خطوي bipolair تياره بين 0.5 الى 4امبير يوجد header pin به Vref لا ادري الى مادا يرمز ؟الا يكون مثلا جهد المحرك الخطوي ام شئ اخر ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي nexus
> -الكارت هو درايفر لمحرك خطوي bipolair تياره بين 0.5 الى 4امبير يوجد header pin به vref لا ادري الى مادا يرمز ؟الا يكون مثلا جهد المحرك الخطوي ام شئ اخر ؟



ضع صورة


----------



## Nexus (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم

هل الهاردر بن يوجد به برغي يتم التحكم به بالمفك او ازرار لضبط الفولت او الامبير؟
ارجو وضع صورت الدرايفر مع المواصفات
حتى نستطيع الاجابة بشكل واضح


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (25 أكتوبر 2011)

Nexus قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> هل الهاردر بن يوجد به برغي يتم التحكم به بالمفك او ازرار لضبط الفولت او الامبير؟
> ارجو وضع صورت الدرايفر مع المواصفات
> حتى نستطيع الاجابة بشكل واضح


 مادا تقصد بالهاردر بن ؟توجد مقاومة متغيرة 2k2 ,اريد معرفة الجهد المطبق على البنVref ؟هل هو محصور كما قلت سابقا ب 12 الى 42 فولط ام لا ؟ الصورة على الورق:18::18:


----------



## Nexus (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اقصد بالهاردر بن = header pin غلطة املائيه :\

لن تكون اجابتي واضحه حتى يتضح ماتريده انت
اتمنى انك تصور الورق وترفقه
او حاول البحث عن اسم او موديل الكارت في النت ومن ثم ضعها هنا
وستجد الاجابة بإذن الله


----------



## abadazah (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ال ( Vref) يعني قيمة الفولت المرجعية.

واستخدامها في كرت المحرك الخطوي لضبط التيار المناسب للمحرك الخطوي ليتناسب مع تيار المحرك المتوفر لديك .


طريقة ضبط التيار المناسب للمحرك :

1 قم بوضع المقومة على اقل قيمة 
2 ادخل نبضات تحكم 
3 ابدأ برفع المقومة حتى يبدأ المحرك بالدوران 
4 جرب زيادة سرعة المحرك و استمر بضبط المقومة حتى تصل لافضل اداء


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (7 نوفمبر 2011)

abadazah قال:


> ال ( vref) يعني قيمة الفولت المرجعية.
> 
> واستخدامها في كرت المحرك الخطوي لضبط التيار المناسب للمحرك الخطوي ليتناسب مع تيار المحرك المتوفر لديك .
> 
> ...



السلامعليكم 
عيدكم مبارك لكم ولكافة اعضاء المندي الحبيب
بارك الله فيك اظن اني فهمت قصدك ولكن اكيد توجد علاقة رياضية ما لضبط السرعة؟
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## bilino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

Vref rقيمته ثابتة 5volt وضيفته تغذية الدارة مثل L297 لتشغيلها


----------



## zamalkawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

والآن يا أخ اختصاصي تكييف، بعد أن حصلت على ثلاث إجابات مختلفة كلة الاختلاف، هلا وضعت صورة للدرايف، ويا حبذا لو رقم الموديل
أما ما يدهشني هو أنك لو اشتريت هذا الدرايف فبالتأكيد لديك دليل المستخدم (يوزر مانيوال) الخاص به، فلماذا لا تبحث في دليل المستخدم عن المعلومة التي تريدها بدلا من هذا التخبط؟؟؟


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (8 نوفمبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> والآن يا أخ اختصاصي تكييف، بعد أن حصلت على ثلاث إجابات مختلفة كلة الاختلاف، هلا وضعت صورة للدرايف، ويا حبذا لو رقم الموديل
> أما ما يدهشني هو أنك لو اشتريت هذا الدرايف فبالتأكيد لديك دليل المستخدم (يوزر مانيوال) الخاص به، فلماذا لا تبحث في دليل المستخدم عن المعلومة التي تريدها بدلا من هذا التخبط؟؟؟



السلام عليكم
اخي zamalkawai الاختلاف هنا يغني سؤالي بعديد الافكار لمبتدئ مثلي ولغيري ايضا :85:
الاجابة التي اقتنعت بها ان Vref هي جهد الفيد باك يعني نغير المقاومة للحصول على سرعة دوران الموتور بشكل جيد
الدرايفر المستعمل من تركيبي وهي دائرة شهيرة L297 L6203 اربعة امبير كحد اقصى 
لو عندك معلومة ياريت تضيفها :20::75:


----------



## zamalkawi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يا أخ اختصاصي تكييف
هناك فرق بين إجابات تثري الأفكار، وبين إجابات صحيحة أو خاطئة
لو أنك تسأل مثلا عن كيفية تصميم شيء معين، فبالتأكيد تنوع الإجابات يعني إثراء وتنوع أفكار
أما في حالتك، أن تسأل عن معنى إشارة معينة في درايف معين، وبالتالي لا يجوز أن يكون لها أكثر من معنى، والأمر لا يصح أن يكون "الإجابة التي ارتحت لها" أو ""الإجابة التي اقتنعت بها"، لأن الأمر لا يحتمل عدة إجابات، وإنما إجابة واحدة فقط هي الصحيحة!!

رأيي: ضع صورة ورقم موديل، أو ابحث في الداتا شيت أو دليل المستخدم الخاص بالدرايف، غير هذا لا أظن أنه أسلوب هندسي في البحث عن المعلومة


----------



## zamalkawi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الدرايفر المستعمل من تركيبي وهي دائرة شهيرة L297 L6203 اربعة امبير كحد اقصى




معذرة، لم أنتبه لهذه العبارة إلا الآن
ولكنك قلت في بداية الموضوع "لدي كارتة CNC عليها بن مكتوب عليه Vref"، وكان عليك التوضيح من البداية أن هذه الكارتة من صنعك، حتى لا تضلل الأخوة الذين يحاولون المساعدة
والآن، ماذا تقول الداتا شيتس الخاصة ب L297 و L6203 عن بن ال Vref؟

هذا ما يقول الداتا شيت الخاص ب L297


> Reference voltage for chopper circuit. A voltage applied to this pin
> determines the peak load current.



وكيفية استعمال البن مذكورة بداخل الداتا شيت

أما الداتا شيت الخاص ب L6203 فيقول


> Internal voltage reference. A capacitor from this pin to GND is
> recommended. The internal Ref. Voltage can source out a
> current of 2mA max.



من الواضح من التعريفين أنهما مختلفان كل الاختلاف، رغم أن المتكاملتين تصنعهما نفس الشركة وهي شركة ST microelectronics، ورغم هذا استعمل نفس المصطلح أو نفس الرمز للتعبير عن شيئين مختلفين

لذا عليك معرفة أي Vref منهما تقصد، وارجع للداتا شيت، وستجد إجابة سؤالك


----------

